# This is what marimba is all about.



## Kezza

Just wanted to share some vids of this beautiful instrument, not a lot of people even know what a marimba is let alone know how beautiful it is. So watch these vids and hopefully people will start seeing us guys (or girls) up the back as musicians that can make a beautiful sound too


----------



## Tapkaara

Are you familiar with the work Lauda Concertata for Marimba and Orchestra by Akira Ifukube? It is one of the few reletively "well known" concert works in the repertoire that includes a major (concertante) role for the marimba. It was written for and has been performed many times by the Japanese marimba virtuosa Keiko Abe.


----------



## R-F

Being a Marimba player myself, I think the instrument is wonderful. I think the ignorance lies in the fact that it's a relatively newly created instrument, and there's still a large proportion of people who are afraid to tackle contemporary music. 

I'm currently trying to master 4 mallet technique. It's so fiddly to begin with, but I think I'm starting to get the hang of it.


----------



## Kezza

Tapkaara said:


> Are you familiar with the work Lauda Concertata for Marimba and Orchestra by Akira Ifukube? It is one of the few reletively "well known" concert works in the repertoire that includes a major (concertante) role for the marimba. It was written for and has been performed many times by the Japanese marimba virtuosa Keiko Abe.


not familiar no, I will look it up though! Thanks for sharing it


----------



## Guest

Another instrument from this family is the Vibraphone used mostly in Jazz and made popular by Lionel Hampton, similar to the Marimba and Xylophone but with Aluminium Bars, the metal tubes have butterfly valves which gives it the vibrato, plus a sustaining pedal, here are a couple of links to: 1 Milt Jackson 2 MJQ [modern jazz quartet]










 Musicians in the MJQ= Milt Jackson , John Lewis Percy Heath , Conie Kay


----------



## Kezza

If you want to see CLASSICAL Vibes look up Rosauros' Vibraphone concerto. It's actually really good, people normally associate vibes with Jazz, it's actually fairly hard to right for in classical I would imagine.


----------



## Guest

I just can't imagine how the sound of Vibes would go with classical, to me it will always be a Jazz instrument, *sorry for diverting from the Marimba.*


----------



## andruini

i've always loved the marimba! imo, you can never have too much marimba in an orchestra..
i'll take the xylo too, though.. 
by the way, that first piece you posted is just incredible, i wish i could get a recording of that.


----------



## Edmond-Dantes

If the HD version of the song wasn't gone, I'd rip and enhance the audio, but it seems that its gone...

And, those are some really great pieces by the way. XD I've always loved the marimba.

I got to see somebody from the "Presidents Own" band do "Rhapsody in Blue" on the marimba. O_O;; It was incredible....


----------



## 151

Edmond-Dantes said:


> If the HD version of the song wasn't gone, I'd rip and enhance the audio


Even the "HD" audio is of a lossy compression.

not sure what you mean by "enhance the audio" and anyway, that won't work.

I'd love that have a recording though, I'm going to furnish myself with one soon. 

EDIT: Oops, old post. Not much action in this part of the forum, eh?


----------

